# Crock of crap



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

This forum web site is a crock of crap, I said VS will give us a crock of crap when they took over, they gave us a crock of crap, continued with the crock of crap and it's still a crock of crap!..:frown2:


ray.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don’t sit on the fence Ray! >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So you're not keen on it then Ray? I wish you would just say so.

Have to agree though some of the time, but it's the people we come for innit, so we stamp our feet a little then try again, until we don't.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Why whats happened this time?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

pete4x4 said:


> Why whats happened this time?


ABSOLUTELY NOTHING and that is the point. The same faults have been appearing for weeks comments have been passed and platitudes received. Sadly the promises BEHIND the platitudes have not materialised so sad as I am to have to say it Ray is correct and for him this is a massive

............................................... *"I TOLD YOU SO"*

moment.

We were warned we pooh-poohed the thoughts and we were *WRONG.*


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sh1t happens, it just seems that this forum was never potty trained and there is crap everywhere you look, I believe Kyle when he says it's **** storm, but how much of this down to the great NUKE, and how much to VSs inability to A, sort the buggers crap out, and B, their inhouse IT crew not being the best, so are constantly under fire, glad I don't work there, easier jobs to go to I expect, are all their forums in the same state of repair?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

If it was in Chef Ramsey's kitchen nightmares he would be f-ing and blinding shouting "SHUT IT DOWN"..


ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or in Dragons Den, I'm oot, we're all ooot.


----------

